# using a RCA DVR40 without Directv?



## explosion242 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello, I searched but did not see anything quite like this so I thought I would ask....

I have a RCA DVR40 that I used to use with Directv but I no longer subscribe to them. My Tivo has been sitting in a box for about a year and a half and I was wondering what to do with it. I would love to hack it to use with my cable but I dont know if that is going to be possible.

So the question is what can I do with this with no DTV service?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

A DirecTivo will not work with cable because it's tuners are specifically designed for DirecTV satellites.


----------



## explosion242 (Mar 9, 2006)

I figured that it would not work, but I was not sure. 

So, is there anything anyone could recommend I do with it?

(Let me guess, give it away!)


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

If your DirecTV account is in good standing, I would sell it (minus your access card) on ebay. It should fetch $40-$50.


----------



## explosion242 (Mar 9, 2006)

I am not using Directv anymore so I would not mind selling the card with it. I have no outstanding balance with Directv. It is all taken care or. 

Would there still be a reason I would not want to sell the card with it?


----------

